# Stealth snorkels



## Axis (Mar 6, 2009)

I've been looking for a while and can't find the thread about the stealth snorkels, anyone lend a hand?


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

Seen some on HL, don't recall any on here yet, but I have been wrong.


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Search HL for "what you know about them Ninja Snorks" or just 'Ninja Snorks'. YEEPIMP strated the thread i believe...


----------



## MSbruteabuser (Mar 23, 2009)

i'd be careful about those stealth snorks.. this past weekend a brute w/ them overheated and broke the belt because of the intake sucking in the hot exhaust


----------



## mudlift (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes we did.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah i dont see how that is a good design at all. Several reason here I would not do it:

Heat given off by cvt exhaust sucked right into CVT intake and engine intake
Belt dust given off from cvt exhaust sucked back into engine intake
Pod is a very restrictive place for air to be flowing to the intakes it needs to reach


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I agree phreebsd. I never put a lot of thought in to it before this weekend since mine are the center style snorkels. But just like stated above the belt housing got way to hot on the orange brute causing the belt to start coming apart. Not sure if it was the size of the hose or the fact its recirculating hot air. It could be a combo of the two that done it in.

It breathing in belt dust was not a problem with this particular brute. It had a Mud Lid installed on it.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I left my snorkel tops loose and will swivel the intake to the front for forced air belt cooling !!


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

I agree. Not a good design at all.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Sorry for digging up an old thread but has anyone came up with a design so we dont have to punch 3 bigole holes in our plastics? Wanted todo the stealth snorks but looks like it isn't a very thoughtout design.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Oh yeah......i actually used the search tool to find this instead of starting a repeat thread. Woohoo!!!! Ha


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Beachcruiser said:


> Oh yeah......i actually used the search tool to find this instead of starting a repeat thread. Woohoo!!!! Ha


WHOOOOO!!! That should get you a free sticker right there! :bigok:


Not really, the problem with stealth is it dumps hot air out in the pod, in the same place where you need fresh air for the intake and belt... thats the point of the intake for the belt is to help keep it cool.. so sucking in hot air isnt good for it... 

If you use the MIMB design, the only thing you have to cut holes in is the plastic shroud, and replacing it is only $18 if you ever change your mind.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> WHOOOOO!!! That should get you a free sticker right there! :bigok:
> 
> 
> Not really, the problem with stealth is it dumps hot air out in the pod, in the same place where you need fresh air for the intake and belt... thats the point of the intake for the belt is to help keep it cool.. so sucking in hot air isnt good for it...
> ...


 
I'd rock a sticker....not many people have heard of MIMB down south. Heck, it could be some adversiment for this AWESOME SITE. 

I'll have to look into the MIMB snorks, sounds like an easy fix if I ever wanted to turn it back to stock. I've told myself since day one when I bought the quad that I wouldnt snorkle my bike but it seems more like insurance for when I actually do take it through some water. I really dont ride water or mud that often but have ran across a few place where I had to get it wet to make it off the trail, luckily the place hadn't had much rain and was only about mid-tire deep. One thing im worried about is rejetting once I snork-it, I dont have an act for carb jetting.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah these dual carbs are a pain... I'm not afraid to say I didnt even attempt mine, I took it to FCP and let him do it.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Im use to playing with the jetting on my banshee (dual carbs) but they were about 100x easier to get too. I could swap out the mains in roughly 5 mins. It took me roughly 4 hours to rejet the brute when i installed the HMF.....which I took off two days later because it was too dang loud haha. Hopefully rejetting with the snorks will be alittle easier since I know what im getting into, kinda.


----------



## slp_789 (Jan 9, 2011)

there is a place in tx. the guy i got my brute from had them done, i think the shop is called orange cycles. they are ran under the pod.


----------

